

Peeling Off The Painted Layers of NYC Walls: Experiments with Google Street View - danso
http://www.nypl.org/blog/2014/06/24/peeling-painted-layers-nyc-google-street-view

======
JoeAltmaier
Cool, and points up something about this brave new world. Point enough cameras
at enough venues, and we quit needing scheduled events. If your art existed
once, it exists online forever! Imagine an open stage and mic, where artists
could queue up and perform under an omnipresent camera. Just record the
timestamp and post yourself as a fraction of a larger continuous stream.

